# Weird Dream



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I can only post this to my Bridge Family. Others might think its crazy. I had a dream last night that I was at my childhood home in the backyard. There were about 20 Golden's running around. I got to see Belle who I lost 1 1/2 ago. However, I thought it was interesting to see the other Golden's. I couldn't figure out why they were all there. Wondering, if it was God's way of showing me the bridge, but using part of my past not to give away it's majestic identity. It was a quick dream, trying to find one of my babies. Nothing more or less.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

When someone passes, I always think there's a party in Heaven that day. Perhaps there was a party at the Bridge and you got to have a glimpse of it. 

The thought of your dream made me smile. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

laprincessa said:


> When someone passes, I always think there's a party in Heaven that day. Perhaps there was a party at the Bridge and you got to have a glimpse of it.
> 
> The thought of your dream made me smile. Thank you for sharing it.


 
I agree with you, I think it is a day of celebration too. 

What a wonderful experience


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the childhood home, is comfort for you, and seeing all the goldens is also, what a nice dream.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

What a beautiful dream and perhaps you did catch a glimpse of the Rainbow Bridge-you sure made me smile!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Every once in awhile I think we do get reassurance that everything is the way it is supposed to be. Our beautiful Goldens are well loved and taken care of, and we get that "glimpse". Thanks for sharing, it warms my heart and gives me hope!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I thought it was cool. Thought you guys would appreciate it. I try to keep myself open to the spiritual world.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I woke up one morning with my pillow dripping wet from crying in my sleep during a dream. In the dream my father showed up in the back of a taxicab to tell me he'd passed away and had stopped by on his way to Heaven to tell me he loved me, how proud he was of me, and to take care of my mother and sister. I was bawling my eyes out in the dream, unbelieving in what I was hearing and seeing.

When I woke up I crawled out of bed and went to the front door to pick up the L.A. Times off of the front porch, shaking my head at the dream, there was a telegram stuck under the door that had arrived minutes before.

"Daniel, I'm so sorry to tell you your father passed away suddenly last night. Please call immediately - Cousin Albert"

From that moment on I've believed some dreams are visions seen through an unfettered connection to 'The Other Side', one we used to have as 2 year olds, but forgot we have.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing about your golden dream. I really do hope that you got a glimpse of rainbow bridge, how wonderful 

Danny - Wow! How amazing how you dreamt about your father - spooky, but fascinating. I believe strongly in the power of dreams too. I looked into a bit as part of my work at University and have been fascinated ever since!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

A couple of weeks age when I was in church the pastor was speaking of heaven, and what we would be doing there. It was the first time that I thought about all the sweet goldens, and my love for them, and how maybe my place would to be with them.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a happy dream to wake up from. I like to think our goldens are all running free and happy after they leave this earth.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely a happy dream!! What a wonderful thing to be shown and I know it was wonderful to see Belle! If only it was longer!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Nath said:


> I can only post this to my Bridge Family. Others might think its crazy. I had a dream last night that I was at my childhood home in the backyard. There were about 20 Golden's running around. I got to see Belle who I lost 1 1/2 ago. However, I thought it was interesting to see the other Golden's. I couldn't figure out why they were all there. Wondering, if it was God's way of showing me the bridge, but using part of my past not to give away it's majestic identity. It was a quick dream, trying to find one of my babies. Nothing more or less.


Reading this gave me chills. In a good way. I had a dream shortly after my Lucy (dog) passed and others were around but only I could see her. I got to touch her, feel her and kiss her. I also had a similar dream like that shortly after my Mom passed. She said to me "Honey, you know, when you see me in your dreams, I'm really with you"


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Reading this gave me chills. In a good way. I had a dream shortly after my Lucy (dog) passed and others were around but only I could see her. I got to touch her, feel her and kiss her. I also had a similar dream like that shortly after my Mom passed. She said to me "Honey, you know, when you see me in your dreams, I'm really with you"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I agree with your Mom.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> Thank you for sharing your story.


I know it's hard for many of us to say goodbye. It's nice with the hope that we can get a glimpse of how they are doing.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a comforting dream! I love that you got to see your Belle!

My 18 year old cat passed away in 2011 and 10 days later our 15 year old dog passed. Shortly afterwards, I had a dream that still leaves me shaking my head. My cat always slept on top of the covers between my feet. In my dream it was just an ordinary day, I was just waking up and I could feel my Katy between my feet. I carefully got up out of bed so as not to disturb her and stepped over my dog Sophie who was sleeping on the rug beside the bed.

When I came fully awake, the spot on the bed and the rug were slightly warm as though my girls had actually been there! It always makes me smile when I think about that dream.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

brianne said:


> What a comforting dream! I love that you got to see your Belle!
> 
> My 18 year old cat passed away in 2011 and 10 days later our 15 year old dog passed. Shortly afterwards, I had a dream that still leaves me shaking my head. My cat always slept on top of the covers between my feet. In my dream it was just an ordinary day, I was just waking up and I could feel my Katy between my feet. I carefully got up out of bed so as not to disturb her and stepped over my dog Sophie who was sleeping on the rug beside the bed.
> 
> When I came fully awake, the spot on the bed and the rug were slightly warm as though my girls had actually been there! It always makes me smile when I think about that dream.


I love that experience. Really cool. My first love died many years ago. I have dreams about him at least once a year. I usually run into his arms for a big hug then tell him I am married now. He always says that's ok, you can hug me.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your dream. i believe in some way that it's our loved ones way of showing us that they are ok and they are always with us.


----------

